# Keith Merrrow's youtube channel deleted?



## Ænima (Dec 3, 2015)

whats going on here it says keith's channel has been deleted or no longer exists


----------



## Kevp714 (Dec 3, 2015)

Just discovered this myself. It looks like all of his social media accounts are gone as well. Trying to dig and find out more, but his online presence is just... gone; at least right now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2015)

Both of his FB pages are gone. 

EDIT: and his Instagram


----------



## Kevp714 (Dec 3, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Both of his FB pages are gone.
> 
> EDIT: and his Instagram



Yeah.. Not sure if he was on Twitter, but can't find him there either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2015)

Doesn't he do some marketing and stuff for Seymour Duncan? I don't see why he would do this unless something extreme happened.

He still has his account here. Unless he's going full blackout, I hope he clarifies some stuff here. Or if it's some private matters, I hope they're eventually fixed.


----------



## ramses (Dec 3, 2015)

Legal issues, or some script kiddie stole his passwords.


----------



## Kevp714 (Dec 3, 2015)

AFAIK, he works for Seymour Duncan, although I'm not sure exactly what he does there. I don't want to speculate, but disappearing from the internet at the drop of a hat isn't exactly simple for most people. Very strange.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 3, 2015)

This is very odd.


----------



## setsuna7 (Dec 3, 2015)

Damn...


----------



## Sumsar (Dec 3, 2015)

....! yeah surely indicates something bad has happened, just hope he is okay


----------



## Sumsar (Dec 3, 2015)

Hmm his website is still up, but as far as I remember it used to have a lot more content:

keithmerrow.com

His instagram still exist but all post have been removed.

I just asked at seymour duncans facebook page if they know what has happened, they usually reply, so hoping to get some more info.


----------



## oc616 (Dec 3, 2015)

A lot about this makes no sense. If you were going to delete specific parts of your online presence, why leave the 3 oldest albums up on your official site to download? If it were script kiddies, why leave the website up at all?

My minds going with hacked, just wouldn't make sense to keep some of these things up.


----------



## Rollandbeast (Dec 3, 2015)

very strange indeed


----------



## oc616 (Dec 3, 2015)

He's also on the "Metal Gods" pack for Toontrack this year, so it seems odd timing to lose all those potential promotion outlets :s


----------



## Fathand (Dec 3, 2015)

Before you roll out the conspiracies I'd say it could just be a wholesome update on his social media presence - streamlining them visually etc. Took the old stuff down --> new stuff didn't pan out as planned --> delay.


----------



## Sumsar (Dec 3, 2015)

Now it is saying that he has 12 updates on youtube, even though the channel still "does not exist", so yeah maybe it could just be a whole lot of updating?


----------



## Static (Dec 3, 2015)

Still dosnt make sense why his FB and stuff got deleted.Hope every things cool with him.


----------



## Zado (Dec 3, 2015)

He's officially getting a break from socials, nothing to worry about


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 3, 2015)

> Seymour Duncan : Keith's ok, he just feels he needs to take a break from social media.



Odd way to go about it but there's the answer.


----------



## Kevp714 (Dec 3, 2015)

Glad to hear Keith is ok. Can't blame him for wanting a break.


----------



## Nag (Dec 3, 2015)

needs a break from social media/erases all his public content

if that's not a caption for a socially awkward penguin meme, I don't know what is. Maybe someone needs to tell him how many people find his youtube videos important... and that taking a break from social media can easily be done just by not visiting the websites anymore, not by removing all the content.


----------



## Mike (Dec 3, 2015)

Nagash said:


> needs a break from social media/erases all his public content
> 
> if that's not a caption for a socially awkward penguin meme, I don't know what is. Maybe someone needs to tell him how many people find his youtube videos important... and that to taking a break from social media can easily be done just by not visiting the websites anymore, not by removing all the content.



Plus on all the sites you can disable notifications so you're not bombarded with emails or even disable comments/communications so you're not bothered with new stuff. Seems like a really odd way to all of a sudden go off the grid considering a lot of people do get good use and enjoyment out of his work. Seems strange to just throw it all away, even if temporarily. I still have to wonder if something more is going on besides needing a social media break.


----------



## Ænima (Dec 3, 2015)

thank god he is ok, i can understand the break from social media, i heard him say a few months ago that someone very near and dear to his heart in his family was sick or something along those lines, but damn his youtube account had SO MUCH GOOD MUSIC!!!


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Dec 3, 2015)

Mike said:


> Plus on all the sites you can disable notifications so you're not bombarded with emails or even disable comments/communications so you're not bothered with new stuff. Seems like a really odd way to all of a sudden go off the grid considering a lot of people do get good use and enjoyment out of his work. Seems strange to just throw it all away, even if temporarily. I still have to wonder if something more is going on besides needing a social media break.




Definitely much more going on. It's one thing to take a break from social media. It's another to delete all of your years of hard work.


**looks like he just made them unlisted.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 3, 2015)

Jet fuel can't melt steel beams. /conspiracy


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 3, 2015)

Lars found out he illegally downloaded a Metallica song. Lars shut him down hacker-style.


----------



## Michael_Ten (Dec 3, 2015)

Interesting move to pull, considering 100% of his fame and success is completely contingent upon his social media outlets...


----------



## CaptainD00M (Dec 3, 2015)

I smell burnout.

Which is sad because Keith always struck me as a decent guy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2015)

I just wish he could have did something different with his youtube channel. A lot us used them when they wanted to see how pickups, amps, cabs, and whatnot sounded, or wanted to check out some of his songs.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Dec 3, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just wish he could have did something different with his youtube channel. A lot us used them when they wanted to see how pickups, amps, cabs, and whatnot sounded, or wanted to check out some of his songs.




Ya, could have just disabled comments if negativity was getting to him. I suspect there is more to this. Hope everything is ok or at least gets better for him soon.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Dec 3, 2015)

^^

Agreed, because of his video I bought the Sh-14 which has become one of my all-time fave PU's. Plus I took a lot of inspiration from his early home studio for plans for my own.

I'm speculating here, but I wonder if there might be some legal reason for this? But then that also doesn't add up as they weren't all for one company. Guess we will see.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Dec 3, 2015)

Regardless of what's up, I wish him nothing but the best. Let him handle this however he wants, as we're not really entitled to anything. I appreciate all he has given me musically in the past, but I won't get indignant just because he took it down for the time being. (Or even if it's for good.) I just hope he takes care of himself.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow, guess I should be glad that I went on a binge last night watching some of his vids with Wes and Jeff. Shame the content is no longer available, and stuff like this just encourages the idea that we should mirror anything of interest or value. They say the internet is forever, but that's only so true. It's his content, and he can do whatever he wants with it, but it is a total shame for it to all of a sudden become inaccessible. Where's all the dailymotion duplicates/backups? haha


----------



## jsmalleus (Dec 3, 2015)

Here today, Gone Tomerrow.

But seriously, wish him the best, whatever the situation might be.


----------



## Michael_Ten (Dec 3, 2015)

The social media and free listening material are gone, but his music hasn't gone anywhere. If you're a fan and you like the music for the sake of the music, it's all still available for sale and streaming.

I wonder if the notion of being a social media trend is getting to him, if he's more interested in establishing himself as a legit musician and artist, rather than just a massive gear guru who happens to write dope music; a lot of extreme metal fans aren't necessarily guitarists, or even musicians, for that matter. Sometimes establishing the myth and becoming more inaccessible can be more powerful for your music, like Deathspell Omega, Ghost, or the early years of Blut Aus Nord, when their identities were kept secret.

This is blind conjecture, mind you.


----------



## Blytheryn (Dec 3, 2015)

It's because of him I bought my black winters, and they are my favorite pickups right now... He seems like a really good guy, hope we see more of him eventually!


----------



## JulianEmdon (Dec 3, 2015)

aesthyrian said:


> Wow, guess I should be glad that I went on a binge last night watching some of his vids with Wes and Jeff. Shame the content is no longer available, and stuff like this just encourages the idea that we should mirror anything of interest or value. They say the internet is forever, but that's only so true. It's his content, and he can do whatever he wants with it, but it is a total shame for it to all of a sudden become inaccessible. Where's all the dailymotion duplicates/backups? haha



This is really sad.. I lived for his regular videos, and would re-watch them often. I hope this is not the work of 'corporations' and copyright control. Or jet fuel.


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 3, 2015)

That sucks.


In other news, schecter posted a picture saying "yo Lambo Mr merrow". It was a lambo green KM


----------



## isispelican (Dec 3, 2015)

Hope he is okay, I need to get my dose of those Wes videos!


----------



## Repner (Dec 3, 2015)

I can understand wanting to take a step back for a while, and I encourage it if he's burning out. But deleting all of his Youtube content seems like a very unusual decision. Kinda risky when you consider his music career is mostly centered around it.


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 3, 2015)

You know guys it's also possible he's just _hidden _all his stuff, for whatever personal reasons. You can do that on most social media sites. 
Hell even if you delete your account they usually don't really delete it until a couple of weeks later.

That being said I hope Keith gets through whatever he's going through right now well.


----------



## Static (Dec 3, 2015)

so you're able to bring back your Youtube channel after deletion? Lol I had no idea.


----------



## Sumsar (Dec 3, 2015)

In other Keith related news 







Text from facebook post:

"Here's a better look at the new 'LAMBO GREEN' KM-7 FR/S we leaked out yesterday.
This versatile and hostile beast will be in-stores early JAN '16! 

For those who asked if Keith would really use a Sustainiac ... what til you hear the stuff he is working on with fellow Schecter Artist WES HAUCH !!"

On another post, Schecter replied to a comment with "Keith is ok, he is on a hiatus", so yeah I guess it is really nothing that big, even though unlisting everything seems a tad overboard.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2015)

Why are we nitpicking over how he decided to take his break. It's what he wants to do. STFU and deal with it. That's all anyone can do.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> Why are we nitpicking over how he decided to take his break. It's what he wants to do. STFU and deal with it. That's all anyone can do.



If he needs to take a break, then yeah, take a break.

But going on a complete media blackout without warning will obviously worry people. As well as blocking all of his videos.


----------



## jeremyb (Dec 3, 2015)

Remember the thread about someone buying a secondhand KM7 that he saw Keith sell to a guitar center or something, always struck me as weird, was his passport found in the rubble anywhere near youtube?


----------



## feraledge (Dec 3, 2015)

So it was an inside job?


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey guys, so the videos are simply "unlisted" If we, as a community, scour our youtube history we can assemble a list of links to his videos. I can start with a few I watched last night before they became unlisted.

*Wes Hauch- Seymour Duncan Dimebucker Set Demo*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2OiMn8xnQ0



*Conquering Dystopia - "Inexhaustible Savagery" PRS Archon Amp Demo *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhOG3qrqXoM


----------



## Hachetjoel (Dec 3, 2015)

Thankfully I watch his videos Pretty regularly so I'm now going to go watch them some more!


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 3, 2015)

Static said:


> so you're able to bring back your Youtube channel after deletion? Lol I had no idea.



No I meant social media pages with that. You _can _hide your videos, though, and then unhide them.


----------



## Zer01 (Dec 3, 2015)

He's at an undisclosed location, with Jason Newsted.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey dudes, thanks for the concern! A dear friend pointed me to this thread. I gotta say, it made me a little warm and fuzzy. 

I'm just doing some updates, and prepping to roll out some new adventures (album). I disabled social accounts while I wrap up the finishing touches on some music that I've immersed myself into for the past year straight. If you knew how much of a time sink Facebook, Youtube, and other sites are for me, it would probably make more sense. It's literally impossible to avoid if I have access to it. I often find myself drifting off to read news or answer messages and comments while I'm sitting in front of the computer trying to write. It was just easier to hit the off button on the social thing for a minute. I won't be gone long. In fact, I've gotten so many calls, texts and emails about this that it'll be less of a distraction to just turn it back on, haha. I didn't mean to alarm anyone by pulling the plug all the way out. But, sometimes its necessary for my sanity and for me to remain focused on the goals I set for myself without too much distraction. Nothing to worry about, really. I'll fire it back up when I get a minute! 

I love all you guys! 

-KM

In other news, sup with that Lambo GREEN!?


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 3, 2015)

Good to hear all is well, man. And dat Lambo Green doe!


----------



## MattThePenguin (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh man, Keith, so glad you are okay and I absolutely understand your decision! You are the reason I picked up a 7 string guitar! Can't wait for some new music!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 4, 2015)

Do what you gotta do man. I'm excited to see whats to come.


----------



## Blytheryn (Dec 4, 2015)

From his Facebook:

"New music is coming soon. If anyone has been wondering why I've been so distant, it's because I've been totally immersed in writing new stuff with one of my closest friends for the past year or so (on top of just being really busy with my job and other business). People have been contacting me lately asking if there's anything wrong. We all have our struggles but, I assure you I'm hanging in there. The reason for the radio silence is just because I'm trying to avoid the distractions of social media while I bury myself in this album and my work. I'm also just naturally introverted to a fault when real life smacks me in the face. I think this new music Wes and I have written might reflect an introverted state of mind. Its really dark stuff. A lot of musicians and bands these days make the process of creating an album a very public thing by posting constant video updates and sharing teasers every step of the way. That's obviously huge for keeping people interested and there's nothing wrong with that at all if that's your comfort zone. In most cases, that method is essential to success for an artist. But sometimes, I think you just need to lock yourself up and go to a dark place mentally to dig out what's really inside you. There's aspects of this project that are a complete departure from anything I've previously been a part of. For Wes and I, it's the music we've always needed to get out. There's been so much going on behind the scenes. So, thanks for sticking around. Your support keeps me driven!"


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 4, 2015)

Ah, cool. Keith has been a huge inspiration for me since the first album came out and he was playing everything on his Vader guitar (Darth, not Carvin, lol). And I totally agree about going to that dark place to get what's inside of you out into lyrics and music. The best material comes that way.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for the update Keith! I can't wait to hear the new stuff! 

I love that Lambo green and the floyd is a great option as well.


----------



## thrsher (Dec 4, 2015)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Hey dudes, thanks for the concern! A dear friend pointed me to this thread. I gotta say, it made me a little warm and fuzzy.
> 
> I'm just doing some updates, and prepping to roll out some new adventures (album). I disabled social accounts while I wrap up the finishing touches on some music that I've immersed myself into for the past year straight. If you knew how much of a time sink Facebook, Youtube, and other sites are for me, it would probably make more sense. It's literally impossible to avoid if I have access to it. I often find myself drifting off to read news or answer messages and comments while I'm sitting in front of the computer trying to write. It was just easier to hit the off button on the social thing for a minute. I won't be gone long. In fact, I've gotten so many calls, texts and emails about this that it'll be less of a distraction to just turn it back on, haha. I didn't mean to alarm anyone by pulling the plug all the way out. But, sometimes its necessary for my sanity and for me to remain focused on the goals I set for myself without too much distraction. Nothing to worry about, really. I'll fire it back up when I get a minute!
> 
> ...


----------



## MattThePenguin (Dec 4, 2015)

Guys make sure you resubscribe to Keith, for some reason he only has 32 right now, I had to resub.

Right now I have more subscribers than Keith Merrow, let's not have it that way for long. He makes incredible content, I made a video of me eating a calzone that 12,000 people watched.

Seriously hope this is a glitch


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Dec 4, 2015)

MattThePenguin said:


> Guys make sure you resubscribe to Keith, for some reason he only has 32 right now, I had to resub.
> 
> Right now I have more subscribers than Keith Merrow, let's not have it that way for long. He makes incredible content, I made a video of me eating a calzone that 12,000 people watched.
> 
> Seriously hope this is a glitch



Yeah, this happened once before. I emailed Google about it. It has something to do with that barren wasteland we call Google+. It magically removed 70k or so subscribers (again). Hopefully they can fix it. If not, it is what it is. I'll survive without it


----------



## Josh Nanocchio (Dec 4, 2015)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yeah, this happened once before. I emailed Google about it. It has something to do with that barren wasteland we call Google+. It magically removed 70k or so subscribers (again). Hopefully they can fix it. If not, it is what it is. I'll survive without it



Holy .... dude, didn't realize you were also in Portland, OR  

Right on! Glad to know everything is going great! Love your music dude!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 4, 2015)

Veeery glad to hear everything is fine. I'm gonna go back to watching your pickup comparison and Laney Ironheart video on repeat.



You still also owe me a hug you motherfvcker.


----------



## BigViolin (Dec 5, 2015)

Good to hear all is well and super stoked for the new project. Can't wait to hear what you and Wes come up with.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Dec 5, 2015)

I saw some social media updates, but I actually didn't breathe easy until Keith told SSO he was OK. BTW I need a hug too Keith.


----------



## Dooky (Dec 6, 2015)

Good to hear all is good with Keith! 
Really looking forward to his new material. Plus, I'm pretty stocked about that new lambo green Schecter. Green is my favourite colour, and that thing looks awesome as hell!


----------



## katsumura78 (Dec 6, 2015)

Saw on FB Wes and you got Zephyr Alpha/Oemga 7 string sets!? Please tell me you'll do a video eventually about those haha.


----------



## Sumsar (Dec 6, 2015)

Keith, I am curious: Will there be vocals on the stuff you and Wes are doing?


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan (Dec 7, 2015)

Totally feeling the productivity-sucking pull of all the social stuff at the moment. Not a bad idea to wipe it all clean and stay away for a while.


----------



## ToneLab (Jan 25, 2016)

aesthyrian said:


> Hey guys, so the videos are simply "unlisted" If we, as a community, scour our youtube history we can assemble a list of links to his videos. I can start with a few I watched last night before they became unlisted.
> 
> *Wes Hauch- Seymour Duncan Dimebucker Set Demo*
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting that Dimebucker video. Not sure I have ever rewatched a gear video before but I power watched that one when it came out countless times. The playing, the tones, the studio, just everything about it cooks. Very interested in those guys working together on something dark.....


----------



## TheKindred (Jan 25, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> Keith, I am curious: Will there be vocals on the stuff you and Wes are doing?



He unplugged all his social media outlets to finish his project as they were too distracting...

Maybe don't badger for updates as soon as he pops in?


----------



## mdeeRocks (Jan 28, 2016)

ToneLab said:


> Thanks for posting that Dimebucker video. Not sure I have ever rewatched a gear video before but I power watched that one when it came out countless times. The playing, the tones, the studio, just everything about it cooks. Very interested in those guys working together on something dark.....


Same here, I've wacthed this video too many times. Super pro work on all fronts.


----------



## Thomas Mims (Apr 20, 2021)

Did Keith delete his social media accounts???? I was the km7 hybrid video daily wtf is happening???


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 20, 2021)

That's a fucking bummer. Just noticed this too. Hopefully there is an explanation...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 20, 2021)

I’m guessing he’s just disabled them again like he did before this post in 2015. I’ve a laptop with no wifi and I’m always super productive with it, I can understand trying to remove all distractions if you are at Keith’s level. 



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Hey dudes, thanks for the concern! A dear friend pointed me to this thread. I gotta say, it made me a little warm and fuzzy.
> 
> I'm just doing some updates, and prepping to roll out some new adventures (album). I disabled social accounts while I wrap up the finishing touches on some music that I've immersed myself into for the past year straight. If you knew how much of a time sink Facebook, Youtube, and other sites are for me, it would probably make more sense. It's literally impossible to avoid if I have access to it. I often find myself drifting off to read news or answer messages and comments while I'm sitting in front of the computer trying to write. It was just easier to hit the off button on the social thing for a minute. I won't be gone long. In fact, I've gotten so many calls, texts and emails about this that it'll be less of a distraction to just turn it back on, haha. I didn't mean to alarm anyone by pulling the plug all the way out. But, sometimes its necessary for my sanity and for me to remain focused on the goals I set for myself without too much distraction. Nothing to worry about, really. I'll fire it back up when I get a minute!
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas Mims (Apr 21, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I’m guessing he’s just disabled them again like he did before this post in 2015. I’ve a laptop with no wifi and I’m always super productive with it, I can understand trying to remove all distractions if you are at Keith’s level.


Holy moly a wifiless laptop sounds super productive and I would love to try something like this out during the pandemic to get totally weird while I’m bored.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 21, 2021)

Thomas Mims said:


> Holy moly a wifiless laptop sounds super productive and I would love to try something like this out during the pandemic to get totally weird while I’m bored.



It wasn't by choice : ( Its a 2009 MacBook and I opened up 8 safari pages looking at hotels which fried the wifi card, it took a few days before it would turn on again. On the bright side it has been great for getting work done. I've wrote so much music and programmed all the midi guitars, drums and bass so I'm ready to record actual guitars for my songs in the future. I'd recommend it! Just remember to leave your phone in another room too.


----------



## Thomas Mims (Apr 22, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> It wasn't by choice : ( Its a 2009 MacBook and I opened up 8 safari pages looking at hotels which fried the wifi card, it took a few days before it would turn on again. On the bright side it has been great for getting work done. I've wrote so much music and programmed all the midi guitars, drums and bass so I'm ready to record actual guitars for my songs in the future. I'd recommend it! Just remember to leave your phone in another room too.


Will definitely do this at least one day intentionally


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 23, 2021)

Zer01 said:


> He's at an undisclosed location, with Jason Newsted.



Jason is living right outside Boca Raton and has been there a few years.


----------

